# Jeff Harrison e-mail



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I got this e-mail, twice to two different e-mails. Anyone know anything or are your suspicions like mine?

Grant
Jackson, MO

***********************************************

Sales,

I am Jeff Harrison , I will like to order some of your products from our Wisconsin office U.S and I will want it shipped to our Head office as follows :

Shipping Address:
341-45, Dangni-dong,
Saha-gu, Busan 604-831
Republic of Korea

Therefore hope to hear from you soon regarding my inquiry,Also there a courier service that i will have you use for the shipment of my order cause they have helped me out before in this type of situation,they will pick up from your door and deliver to my door without any shipping problems.Do provide your website while i check with the available products you have for immediate purchase. Lastly regarding payment i will be sending you my credit card to charge for my order to avoid delays but can you let me know the type of credit cards you accept?


I hope to hear from you as soon as possible.

Regards.

NOTE IN TERMS OF SHIPPING THAT CAN BE ARRANGED WITH THE RIGHT SHIPPING COMPANY AND PAPER WORK TO THE SHIPPING ADDRESS DESTINATION


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

That does seem a little strange, doesn't it? I always get a little suspicious when I get emails like that too. I guess I don't respond to them if they don't seem very legitimate. I received this one recently...........

Hello
Am Mr.Peter Bob And Would like to order(Pure Honey)and what would be
the price for One so that i can Quote you with the Quantity i want to
order..Also what types of credit card do you accept as payment..?Thank
you and reply ASAP..



By the way, I enjoyed the e-book I purchased from ya a few months ago!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a typical BS Scam


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

we get them all the time for Mary Kay product orders for my wife....we go as far as getting the CC number and date so we can run it and we call propay and give it to them as stolen. Never had a legit one that came across like that!


----------

